# help and advice....



## EllasMummy (Oct 30, 2009)

Right some might remember me some maybe not.


Im a mummy of 5 living children kate 11, jak 9, kyle 7, Tj, 5 and Lily Mae 3.


Ive lost 3 babies 22weeker Harry 2000. 24 weekers Ella died aged 5 hrs 2007, 25 weekers Max died 2 hrs 2009 @ which point i was sterilized.




I wanted ivf right away after max but could only afford to do it via egg share but then my bmi was 36 so i couldnt. I got it low enough and had all bloods as darlington but my lh came back funny so they requested repeat on day 3 again....funny thing is day 3 has never come again in 15 months.


I let go of ivf dream back in middle of last year and had a tummy tuck im now a fabulous size 6-8 but my doets not great and i still am not having periods.... ive up'd cals to 1500 now were i was on around 600-800. I did have a one of 3 day bleed in jan but i had christams off my diet lol.....


JJJUUSSTSTTTTTTT FEEEEEEEEEEELLLLLLLLLLL like bloody screaming.... and im hoping someone out thier has buckets of advice for me.


Went for folllow up at clinic last week had scan womb normal ov's normal but i have no lining at all. he thinks its diet. We are not egg sharing now and felt a little like we wasn't as important anymore.


Im taking evening primrose and a multivit  darlington want letter from gp saying they support me not sure how easy that will be to get got appointment on 6th may, st marys also have to do one but i know thats not a problem.


Im trying to get a private scan close to home for 2 weeks time see how my lining is doing


Is £3500 a realistic amount for this as thats what we have set aside bearing in mind we have already done all bloods and samples ect.




IM BACK GUYS BUT NEED YOU ALL MORE THAN EVER XXXX


----------

